# King Canada ?



## go5 (Dec 26, 2004)

Anyone ever use or know anything about King Canada tools? Never heard of them (may not be a good thing) and saw a ruter today that caught my eye.
http://www.kingcanada.com/Products.htm?CD=400&ID=11536

Obviously a Canadian company so don't know how many canadians here


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

It looks suspiciously like an off shore clone to me. I guess the price should give you the answer to that. A 3 1/4 HP router like the Porter cable 7518 has a list price of $350 US. Let the buyer beware!

Mike


----------



## Julie (Sep 11, 2004)

I have King sliding compound mitre saw, King planer and King jointer. I am pleased with all of them.

~Julie~


----------



## fredsintheshop (Sep 10, 2004)

My local Co-op home centre carries King products. If you have one near you, you might look at it first hand.


----------



## cabinetsetc (Jan 8, 2005)

*King Canada*



go5 said:


> Anyone ever use or know anything about King Canada tools? Never heard of them (may not be a good thing) and saw a ruter today that caught my eye.
> http://www.kingcanada.com/Products.htm?CD=400&ID=11536
> 
> Obviously a Canadian company so don't know how many canadians here


King is actually a pretty decent tool. Their 8367 router sports 3 1/4 hp.Very stable and powerful. Doesn't lose rpms under load.


----------



## cabinetsetc (Jan 8, 2005)

aniceone2hold said:


> It looks suspiciously like an off shore clone to me. I guess the price should give you the answer to that. A 3 1/4 HP router like the Porter cable 7518 has a list price of $350 US. Let the buyer beware!
> 
> Mike


The King router is worth 3 Porter Cables and Makita too for that matter.I really like mine. Heavy though. 12or 13 pounds. But no vibes. Good table router. For hand work I prefer Bosch.


----------



## cabinetsetc (Jan 8, 2005)

*King Canada*



go5 said:


> Anyone ever use or know anything about King Canada tools? Never heard of them (may not be a good thing) and saw a ruter today that caught my eye.
> http://www.kingcanada.com/Products.htm?CD=400&ID=11536
> 
> Obviously a Canadian company so don't know how many canadians here


I'm not sure if my message made it. I have a King 8367 router and like it.Good, strong, stable. Worth 3 Porter Cables. Heavy though. 12-13 lbs. Good table router,no vibes. For hand work prefer Bosch.King doesn't lose rpms under load.Goes for $110-$150 US.


----------



## CanuckBeaver (Dec 23, 2004)

cabinetsetc said:


> I'm not sure if my message made it. I have a King 8367 router and like it.Good, strong, stable. Worth 3 Porter Cables. Heavy though. 12-13 lbs. Good table router,no vibes. For hand work prefer Bosch.King doesn't lose rpms under load.Goes for $110-$150 US.


 How long have you had your KC router? 
How much do you use it? (Hrs per week?)
Have you had any problems? If so how was service?

TIA 
CB


----------



## Tony (Sep 11, 2004)

I have a king router, band saw, and sliding compound mitre saw and I have no complaints what so ever.


----------



## cabinetsetc (Jan 8, 2005)

*King Canada*



CanuckBeaver said:


> How long have you had your KC router?
> How much do you use it? (Hrs per week?)
> Have you had any problems? If so how was service?
> 
> ...


I've only had the router a coup;e of days. Have a king contractors saw and cut at least 10,000 board ft. Same with planer. No problems so far. Also have portable planer used very little but no prob. I think it's one of the better values out there, and still affordable.


----------



## CanuckBeaver (Dec 23, 2004)

cabinetsetc said:


> I've only had the router a coup;e of days. Have a king contractors saw and cut at least 10,000 board ft. Same with planer. No problems so far. Also have portable planer used very little but no prob. I think it's one of the better values out there, and still affordable.


I think my shop is going to look like kindergarden fingerpainting with lots of blue, green, grey and RED all around it!

Thanks Cabinet...
CB


----------



## DONALD (Sep 12, 2004)

cabinetsetc said:


> The King router is worth 3 Porter Cables and Makita too for that matter.I really like mine. Heavy though. 12or 13 pounds. But no vibes. Good table router. For hand work I prefer Bosch.




What is it exactly about the King router that makes it worth 3 PCs? Everything I have that was made in Canada is first rate but after owning the King router for only 3 days what have you observed about the King router that's better than the PC 7518 or the big Milwaukee?


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

The price?


----------



## cabinetsetc (Jan 8, 2005)

*King*



DONALD said:


> What is it exactly about the King router that makes it worth 3 PCs? Everything I have that was made in Canada is first rate but after owning the King router for only 3 days what have you observed about the King router that's better than the PC 7518 or the big Milwaukee?


I have a PC and in comparrison the stability factor is most prominent also like the no drag and no vibes. Maybe I jumped the gun by sayimg 3 pcs because I never really liked the PC value for dollar. I never actually liked it from the day I got it. When I buy a new tool The first day or two I "testdrive" it.I like to find out a tool can't handle a specific job before I have to do the job. I should have said "I like it 3 times more." Sorry if I gave you the wrong impression.


----------



## cabinetsetc (Jan 8, 2005)

*King*



aniceone2hold said:


> The price?


Actually I paid $139 CAD for mine but from what I've heard here, they go for between $99 and $169 CAD. I guess it depends where you buy it.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

If a router that sells for even $169CD out performs a PC 7518 then it must be a good deal. I dont have a closed mind about tools. By way of comparison, what does a Bosch 1617 combo pack sell for in Canada? I know I use my Bosch for most of the things I do. I got my PC 7518 used a couple times by a guy I know. It was just too heavy for him, and he swapped me for a torpedo heater and 20 lb tank of propane. I figure I am out about $105 US. Hey, here you can buy a 2HP Skil Plunge with LED worklight for $63.

If there is anybody in or near Windsor, ON with one of these King routers I would love to see it in action. Contact me and we will plan a day of making the sawdust fly.


----------



## CanuckBeaver (Dec 23, 2004)

aniceone2hold said:


> If a router that sells for even $169CD out performs a PC 7518 then it must be a good deal. I dont have a closed mind about tools. By way of comparison, what does a Bosch 1617 combo pack sell for in Canada? I know I use my Bosch for most of the things I do. I got my PC 7518 used a couple times by a guy I know. It was just too heavy for him, and he swapped me for a torpedo heater and 20 lb tank of propane. I figure I am out about $105 US. Hey, here you can buy a 2HP Skil Plunge with LED worklight for $63.
> 
> If there is anybody in or near Windsor, ON with one of these King routers I would love to see it in action. Contact me and we will plan a day of making the sawdust fly.


Mike a 1617 combo kit is $350 regular price. I would imagine there are sales that knock it down to $300 or perhaps $280. The competition in Calgary is pretty stiff so nobody charges WAY to much and lives very long. Here is some pricing with bot Canadian and US funds.
http://www.houseoftools.com/subcat.htm?cat=1890
If you click on the link to the specifics of the tool US prices come up, and if you are in a really strange mood you could also pay in Euro's.  

These guys are pretty much the benchmark in Calgary. They pretty much match the BORGs.
Hope that helps.
CB


----------



## Daryl (Feb 11, 2005)

Did your King Portible Planer come with a quickjig for setting your blades.


----------



## Julie (Sep 11, 2004)

re: Did your King Portible Planer come with a quickjig for setting your blades.
------------------
If you mean the gizmo that helps you set the blades parallel and the correct height, yes. I didn't know it was called a quickjig.
~Julie~


----------



## gcarroll (Feb 13, 2006)

I have been doing some homework on the King Router Model#8367 3 1/4 HP variable speed plunge router. I live near Cobourg, Ontario, east of Toronto and the local hardware store sells this model for $140.00 Cdn. In the fall, King had a sale on and they were priced at $100.00 Cdn. I noticed it shares a more than striking similarity to the Makita 3612C 3 1/4 HP VS plunge router. The only difference is the lock on the plunge is on the other post. Unlike other knock offs, this lock seems to be well made.


----------



## fredsintheshop (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: King Canada*

King Canada Is actually made in CANADA!!!
According to my dealer Morley Miller from Morley Miller machinery In St.George Ontario. Check it out with him at his store or whenever ther it a woodworking show in Ontario He's always there. Recently bought a table saw from him. Wow. Makes all those Major mass produces products at the hardware/dept stores look like toys an for a much better price too! I like their products!


----------



## presumed_druid (Jan 24, 2005)

I have a King router, and I've been generally pleased with it. It is my first and only router mind you, so I don't really have a good comparison to other brands. The two year, over the counter warranty is great. Just had a collet replaced, no questions asked.


----------



## CanuckBeaver (Dec 23, 2004)

Last summer I picked up a King Canada 135 piece Rotary Tool (dremel tool) for $20 as a promo from a CO-OP store. The price is not a typo $20 is correct. The threads on the body (just past the collet) are the same as a Dremel tool allowing one to use Dremel fit accessories, always a nice touch. Mine has worked very well and I'm actually surprised at how much power that little sucker has for its size.

The only complaint I could possibly have is, the King ID and spec stickers are peeling off. Wrong adhesive or incorrect preparation before sticker application? Not a big deal IMHO when it doesn't affect the performance or usability of the tool.


----------



## Scotian (Dec 23, 2006)

*King Router*

Shop around and should be able to find one for $99.
Used my new unit for a recent project and liked the feel etc.
Have 3 King tools and not been disapointed so far other than instructions to assemble etc. They are horrible. 
Product OK


----------



## RT1000 (Jan 9, 2007)

Herman Dyk said:


> King Canada Is actually made in CANADA!!!
> According to my dealer Morley Miller from Morley Miller machinery In St.George Ontario. Check it out with him at his store or whenever ther it a woodworking show in Ontario He's always there. Recently bought a table saw from him. Wow. Makes all those Major mass produces products at the hardware/dept stores look like toys an for a much better price too! I like their products!


Hey: King Canada is not made in Canada. I use to have a tool outlet and sold King Canada products. They are offshore but good quality. I have a king tablesaw kc10rc, king drill press, jointer, duct collector, powerfeed. Some like the table saw and drill press are hitting 10 years old and are still running daily. I didn't carry their power tool line as I gave up the business just as they were coming on the market. Seen them at the local hardware store but can't give my opinion of them. As for their industrial line I haven't had any problems with the tools I have. Sold a lot from their Industrial line


----------

